# Sling and Slingshot Shooting Compilation



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings Slingshot Forum friends!!

Some of you might have seen already this footage. It is a small compilation of sling and slingshot shooting that was filmed circa 2017/18 (can't remember exactly when)

A friend of mine came along and he tried some slingshot action also. He was the man behind the camera!

Anyway, hope you have fun viewing (or reviewing) this very humble video.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice shooting! Very cool Warehouse to have some fun.

Cheers


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

vince4242 said:


> Very nice shooting! Very cool Warehouse to have some fun.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the feedback, my friend!!!

The target practice, as we may call it, was done in a forest area near my house.

There's a derelict row of old factories there, just the right spot for some target bashing.

Hope I can make some more sling videos again, as the weather permits it.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

good shooting,nice display of talent


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Fun fun fun! Good shootn brother.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Got Bands said:


> good shooting,nice display of talent


Thank you so much for your feedback, my friend!!

You spoil me, sir. I'm but an apprentice. But I sure have a lot of fun when practicing my accuracy.

I believe one's quality also derives from the enjoyment you get on a given activity or craft.

You can't tell, but I've edited out my wicked laughs after each hit!!! 

Cheers ...Q



Tag said:


> Nice shooting


Thank you very much, Tag!!!

Glad you've enjoyed it!!

Best regards ...Q



Ibojoe said:


> Fun fun fun! Good shootn brother.


You bet!!! Those were the god ol'days (look how ridiculous this has turned, that you have to refer 2017/18 as "good old days"  )

Anyway, thank you so much for your comment!!

Makes me happy that you've liked it, my friend!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great shooting! I'm very impressed with your accuracy with the sling!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> Great shooting! I'm very impressed with your accuracy with the sling!


Thank you so much, sir. You're most kind. :wave:

Actually the shepherd's sling was my "weapon" of choice some 2 or 3 years ago. I was completely enthralled by its simplicity and sheer power.

Plus, the fact that you can make a sling out of nothing, in a blink of an eye, and you can have an almost infinite source of ammo everywhere makes it very appealing.

Of course, slingshots are an undying passion and most recently I've "found" again the pleasure in shooting a blowgun.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Enjoyed every minute of that, Q! Your style intrigued me.....I shoot butterfly as well, but my top band rests on my cheek bone and my top fork tip is my "reference" point. You draw your bands much higher, what do you use as a reference point? This style interests me for pfs as I'm thinking you wouldn't have to "hold under" as much with the narrow fork gap.

Again....nice shooting!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Island made said:


> Enjoyed every minute of that, Q! Your style intrigued me.....I shoot butterfly as well, but my top band rests on my cheek bone and my top fork tip is my "reference" point. You draw your bands much higher, what do you use as a reference point? This style interests me for pfs as I'm thinking you wouldn't have to "hold under" as much with the narrow fork gap.
> 
> Again....nice shooting!


Thank you, my friend, for your rewarding feedback!!!

Sir, I do hope I understood you correctly. I'll try to give you my point of view on my technique.

There's not much to it. Firstly, I try to maintain everything symmetrical. Also, the length of the slingshot must keep a 90º angle with the bands, when pulled back. Then, I look with my predominant eye (the right one) to the target. The target must be aligned between the top of the forks (adjustments can be made to compensate greater distances). This means the target, in my technique, MUST appear visible between the fork gap. That's why I seldom (or never) shoot with a flat-top slingshot. The middle point of the slingshot gap is my main reference, contrary to other shooters who take the top fork as reference.

Hope I've made some sense. If not, you can always join me for a hike and a shootout!!!  :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great shooting Q!! Thanks for sharing the video, I don't recall ever seeing it! :target:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

devils son in law said:


> Great shooting Q!! Thanks for sharing the video, I don't recall ever seeing it! :target:


Thank you so much for your feedback, my friend!!

Well, I haven't uploaded this compilation before on YouTube. It was on my defunct Facebook page.

Anyway, I'm glad you've liked!! :wave:

Hope everything's well!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great shooting and style


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> Great shooting and style


Thank you so much!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

You're most kind. I'm glad you've liked it!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Quercusuber said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoyed every minute of that, Q! Your style intrigued me.....I shoot butterfly as well, but my top band rests on my cheek bone and my top fork tip is my "reference" point. You draw your bands much higher, what do you use as a reference point? This style interests me for pfs as I'm thinking you wouldn't have to "hold under" as much with the narrow fork gap.
> ...


Thank you for the greatly detailed reply! If I wasn't 4,500 kilometres away and an ocean between us i would join you for a shootout in an instant!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you for posting the video and for the detailed explanation of your slingshot aiming technique.

You are very accurate with a shephard's sling. That is a skill that takes a lot of practice. Launching rocks with a sling compliments slingshot sho oting. The sling uses different muscle groups and requires a different type of coordination. Slings also put us in touch with our distant ancestors. I think that it is one of the earliest weapons.

I am not accurate with my sling and instead sling for distance. It elevates my spirit to watch the flight of a rock or a golfball from a wellgood through.

I noticed that your slingshot bands seem to line up with your dominant eye. Does that play any part in your slingshot ' aiming technique?

One of my slingshots is designed to be shot "instinctively." I use the gap between the forks to orient the slingshot with the target. It is a more relaxed way of shooting for me. And also a good compliment for reference point aiming.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tobor8Man said:


> Thank you for posting the video and for the detailed explanation of your slingshot aiming technique.
> 
> You are very accurate with a shephard's sling. That is a skill that takes a lot of practice. Launching rocks with a sling compliments slingshot sho oting. The sling uses different muscle groups and requires a different type of coordination. Slings also put us in touch with our distant ancestors. I think that it is one of the earliest weapons.
> 
> ...


Greetings my friend!!!

If I'm may say so, I'm very honoured to receive such an inspired feedback. Thank you so much! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Your views on the shepherd sling are exactly matching mine.

For me, it is the ultimate shooting weapon. Besides being a weapon in tune with Nature and your own body, it is also an extremely simple implement to obtain and make. It has an astonishing range, overwhelming power and it is silent and discreet. The possibilities of ammunition to go along with it are just endless.

The only downside to it is its accuracy. It is indeed very difficult to master and I believe that the sling is a weapon made for large targets rather than small ones. Nevertheless, it is a ton of fun just hearing those rocks whistle in its flying path 

Concerning the slingshot, my dominant eye (the right one) does play a huge part on my shooting technique. I do align the middle point between fork tips with my right eye and the target. Lets say I make a straight line with these three points (depending on the range, I do make some variations to compensate)

MANY THANKS again, sir!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Q - thank you for your kind words and additional explanation.

That abandoned factory would be the perfect setting for a zombie movie.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tobor8Man said:


> Q - thank you for your kind words and additional explanation.
> 
> That abandoned factory would be the perfect setting for a zombie movie.


LOL!!! You bet!!! 

You're giving me ideas for a next possible video!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Quercusuber said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> > Q - thank you for your kind words and additional explanation.
> ...


You are welcome. It is generally accepted that firearms are a very bad idea when it comes to zombies. Slings and slingshots are ideal. The force and unlimited ammo of a sling for blunt stopping power combined with the accuracy of a slingshot for the coup de grace.

Wished I lived closer.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Tobor8Man said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > Tobor8Man said:
> ...


You're welcome anytime here, as I certainly would in your country :wave:

As a mere fact, I'm planning a trip to the US. I got some friends who are living there. Let us hope for better days in the near future!

Concerning the weaponry that should be used against a swarming mass of undead creatures, I totally agree with you.

The almost limitless amount of ammo that you can use with a sling is a plus, if we assume the creatures are similar to the ones depicted in movies (kinda slugish and moving in large groups). A catapult (slingshot) would be ideal because its silence would not attract any more zombies, unlike a firearm.

I believe a blowgun would be fine, although creating ammo in a short period of time could be a problem.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Best wishes for a safe and memorable visit to the US. Our godson's grandparents live in Austria and we hope to visit them when it is safe for use to travel again. We talked about meeting them in Portugal.

I have discussed the topic of zombies w/ a college professor who studies the mythology of zombies and she confirmed the sluggish nature, traveling in herds, and attraction to firearm noise, as universally accepted zombie traits. Also of interest is that zombie myths are part of almost every culture. It seems that you have the identical word for zombie in Portuguese.

I will continue w/ my zombie defense training, and add archery to slings and slingshots. When dealing with zombies, it is always good to have lots of options.


----------

